# Drilling holes in granite



## zipicus (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the only way to drill holes in 3/4" granite slab say a 3/16 hole, is with a hammer drill?? I tried the Bosch Blue Granite to install some grab bars in a shower w/granite walls and it went pretty easy on one install I did awhile back, no hammer action. Then today, again grab bars in granite shower(black granite), the first hole was no prob, 10 min., the other 5 holes took about a half hour each.???


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Every granite drill system i have ever used has said never to use hammer action. I wouldn't advise it unless there is a tool design that can drill it with hammer without chipping or cracking it. Be the first time i have ever heard of one.


----------



## Biff (Apr 22, 2009)

The best way is to use a DRB01375 bit made by Alpha. You can use this with an angle grinder or with an adapter that comes with them so that you can use them on a regular drill.


----------



## zipicus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, the Alpha bit sounds good but $107, Ouch. Well I guess it's better than spending a half hour on each hole w/a Blue Granite bit.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hammer equals broke IMO.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Hammer equals broke IMO.


 
Exactly what would happen if i done it. But i wont lie and i have seen a couple of chippys drill granite tile with massive happer drill to get a fixing in a wall and they got away with it. I know for a fact it would crack in half if i dont it. But i have seen the same people crack ceramic tiles many times doing the same thing. 

Just not worth the risk.


----------



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

*holes in granite*

We use mini diamond core drills bits from CRLaurence company, they are available in sizes from 1/8'' to 5'' in diameter.
easy to use in a cordless drill just use a spray bottle to apply water to cool bit as you drill. They were developed for the glass industry and have crossed over to stone,granite,marble,etc.
time to drill a 1/4 hole in black granite about 20 seconds:clap:


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Hammer equals broke IMO.


 Yep. Hammering (drill) granite will increase the chance of cracking it. Unless you are quarrying it dont try it. High speed diamond w/ plenty of coolant will suffice.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

When i was installing granite for a living we used coring bits, always used a metabo grinder no hammer drill.


----------

